# Emulsion Tube



## Levon (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello all. I put a Predator 212cc Predator Hemi Head motor on my Craftsman 5.5hp Snowblower. I purchased a larger main jet for the motor but it didn't come with an emulsion tube. Does the emulsion tube come one standard size? Will I be able to use the original emulsion tube with the bigger purchased jet, or will I have to purchase the emulsion tube the same size as the main jet? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't know if the emulsion tube only comes in one size or not. I do know that even very small changes in the emulsion tube create large changes in the airflow. I think I'd stick with the original until I've had the chance to see how the new jet performs and read the sparkplug after a couple of plug chops.


----------



## Levon (Jan 27, 2017)

Will do. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I remember someone changing the emulsion tube and noticed it ran worse, so they changed it back. I've always just done the jet and have had no problems.


----------

